# Toys, advise, new ideas??



## kramsay (Mar 7, 2013)

Will be redoing my old goat pen, and possibly building a new pen and barn.. so I am looking for ideas... Toys, scratchers, climbing,,, things that make your life easier (as goat keeper) handy tricks you use in the barn, what you would do different and ideas... pictures are always wonderful!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I love my Little Tikes and Step 2 things. You can easily clean them off. They are lightweight so I can move them by myself and the goats love them. I have picnic tables and cubes.


----------



## glavin96 (Feb 17, 2013)

My son and I built a play set out of 2X4's we had left over from building our chicken coop, and we built them bunk beds for their stall in the barn. They love being up high and can see so far out into the forest preserve from the top.


----------

